
SymbiFlow: OSS Verilog-to-Bitstream FPGA synthesis flow - based2
https://symbiflow.readthedocs.io/en/latest/introduction.html
======
based2
[https://linuxfr.org/news/eos-s3-le-bitstream-
libere](https://linuxfr.org/news/eos-s3-le-bitstream-libere)

